# Wood furnace question:  Fire Chief 700 vs. Clayton 1600



## Lawnman323 (Oct 30, 2008)

Both have very similar statistics, the only difference I can see in funcion is that the Clayton has a bottom ash discharge grate that you rock back and forth by wiggling a lever to drop the ashes.  The Fire Chief has a auger-type system that has teeth to pull the ashes down.  The Clayton is $1899, Fire cheif is $2300.  Any other info on these units would be great.

I've thought it through quite a bit, talked to HVAC guys, pellet and wood burner dealers,  and I think a wood furnace is my best option against pellet or an outside boiler.  I have a existing forced-air propane furnace I can tie into and a walk out basement so my access for wood is good.  I run a landscape business, so wood is not really a problem to come by.  Home is 1800 sf. upstairs, 1800 sf. finished downstairs.

Thanks for the continued help and support.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 30, 2008)

Lawnman323 said:
			
		

> Both have very similar statistics, the only difference I can see in funcion is that the Clayton has a bottom ash discharge grate that you rock back and forth by wiggling a lever to drop the ashes.  The Fire Chief has a auger-type system that has teeth to pull the ashes down.  The Clayton is $1899, Fire cheif is $2300.  Any other info on these units would be great.
> 
> I've thought it through quite a bit, talked to HVAC guys, pellet and wood burner dealers,  and I think a wood furnace is my best option against pellet or an outside boiler.  I have a existing forced-air propane furnace I can tie into and a walk out basement so my access for wood is good.  I run a landscape business, so wood is not really a problem to come by.  Home is 1800 sf. upstairs, 1800 sf. finished downstairs.
> 
> Thanks for the continued help and support.


I like the claytons dont know about the cheif


----------



## laynes69 (Oct 31, 2008)

I would go with the clayton. They offer the same things as the firecheif, but for a better price.


----------



## ssupercoolss (Oct 31, 2008)

if i remember correctly there is someone on here with a fire chief.  i believe he said it was really good at burning lots of wood quick and hot due to the combustion fan running too often for his liking.


----------



## Lawnman323 (Nov 1, 2008)

I've been told by more than one person that they burn a lot of wood.  I just don't want to do an outdoor boiler system because I'll be spitting nails every time I have to go outside to load the unit.  I'll also have a permanant walkway to it so I can shovel snow, and I'm not into that because that's a lot of unnecessary brick pavers to match the patio.  The fit and finish of the landscape must be perfect, this is a portfolio project.

As far as inside funaces go, is there anything besides these units availible.  The EKO unit looks interesting, but I presume it is an outside unit and I am unsure on the price.  

I'm getting close to purchasing a unit, just want to make sure I make the right choice.

Thank you again.

Scott


----------



## smokinj (Nov 1, 2008)

Lawnman323 said:
			
		

> I've been told by more than one person that they burn a lot of wood.  I just don't want to do an outdoor boiler system because I'll be spitting nails every time I have to go outside to load the unit.  I'll also have a permanant walkway to it so I can shovel snow, and I'm not into that because that's a lot of unnecessary brick pavers to match the patio.  The fit and finish of the landscape must be perfect, this is a portfolio project.
> 
> As far as inside funaces go, is there anything besides these units availible.  The EKO unit looks interesting, but I presume it is an outside unit and I am unsure on the price.
> 
> ...


you will be happy with the clayton it can be upgraded to do hot water as well!2nd heat exchanger as well


----------



## Lawnman323 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.  I agree the Clayton is a great buy.

I just hope the house doesn't smell like smoke.  I'll have 5' or so of rise (was hoping to do single wall), then I have to make about a 6' horizontal run to get through my block wall (transition to double wall) and then I can head up the side of the house.  I was hoping to frame in the chase next season.  The stack will be going up the east side of the home, and I have been told by the Fire Chief installers that I need about 6' of pipe above the roofline.

I understand that when the draft blower is running it will draft well, but when it kicks off I hope it doesn't puff like crazy.  I'll be sleeping in my truck and the propane furnace will be rolling to keep the wife warm.  

Any thoughts.?


----------



## Lawnman323 (Nov 1, 2008)

[quote author="smokinj" date="1225562165
Scott[/quote]
you will be happy with the clayton it can be upgraded to do hot water as well!2nd heat exchanger as well[/quote]

I am planning on tying in the hot water, how does the 2nd heat exchanger work?


----------



## Lawnman323 (Nov 2, 2008)

Just called TSC, evidently the 1600 has dropped the Clayton name and is now a Hot Blast.  Price is $1629.00.  The plot thickens.  

The Fire Cheif claims to have a 'secondary combustion chamber, looks like a damper from the pic.

I also started looking up the Caddy and Yukon Eagle.  For $1629 though, that price is hard to beat.  I think long-term I will wind up with a boiler system with storage.  This just has to get me through the next few years.


----------

